# Aromamizer RDTA by Steam Crave



## Rob Fisher

Everyone is raving about this tank but I'm battling like hell with dry hits! First off I built dual 28g coils at 0,52Ω (Micro Coils 1,5mm) and they were horizontal with Rayon wick... that didn't last long and I went off to see Rips review... he prefers dual vertical which I built at 0,46Ω with 27g kanthal. Wet the wicks and the first couple of vapes were great and it appeared (seeing bubbles) that the juice was flowing fine... but the dry hits came fast and furious... I even tried Native Wicks and that didn't help?

And only firing at 25 watts?

Here are my vertical coils...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Have you tried the Scottish Roll wicking method?


----------



## skola

Hey @Rob Fisher,

Just got my tank this morning as well, the 3ml version, watched the RIP review a while back so I thought I'd build vertical claptons. Came in at 0.4 ohms, wicked with KGD cotton. I went up to 75 watts.. The DT got really hot.. flavour was meh..
When I removed the deck, wicks were properly saturated, I was quite impressed.

EDIT: I can't provide any pics as I'm on to the next build.. Standard horizontal, 26G, 7 wraps, 2.5mm ID.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

Why did you choose vertical coils Rob? With a horizontal coil you have both ends of wick absorbing juice.

Here's a copy and past off Reddit

"Wicking/leaking: This thing wicks very well. Have yet to get a dry hit even chain vaping at 75w (although I'm more of a ~35ish guy). So far no leaks. I'd imagine if you left it on it's side for a prolonged period it might leak a bit from the airholes but this seems very pocketable with enough wicking over the juice holes."

Second Edit:
@Rob Fisher I see you are building 1.5mm ID coils. This in my very humble opinion should be minimum 2.5mm ID to allow for a lot more cotton.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks for the advice guys... watched another video or two and this time I went with 2,5mm diameter coils and with 24g kanthal... haven't tried either of these before... also went back to horizontal coils. Also with this setup I double the power to 40watts and now we are getting somewhere! 

Will vape on this for a while and see if I get a dry hit...

You guys rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

@Rob Fisher I would recommend that you try do standard coils using the following:

24G or 26G 2.5ID 7 wrapps

Tuck the wick in and you should be good to go!

Then once you happy with the vape play with vertical coils i rekon bud!

Thats what i am doing and its a great tank!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

No question... your advice seemed to have worked! Much much much better! Thanks boys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Have you tried the Scottish Roll wicking method?



Nope not yet. It's on my list of things to do!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paulie said:


> @Rob Fisher I would recommend that you try do standard coils using the following:
> 
> 24G or 26G 2.5ID 7 wrapps
> 
> Tuck the wick in and you should be good to go!
> 
> Then once you happy with the vape play with vertical coils i rekon bud!
> 
> Thats what i am doing and its a great tank!



Thanks @Paulie it seems I'm winning!  Will maybe reduce the number of wraps on my next build!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> @Rob Fisher I see you are building 1.5mm ID coils. This in my very humble opinion should be minimum 2.5mm ID to allow for a lot more cotton.



Yip that seems to have been the issue! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## MorneW

Do any of you guys have a Bellus? If you do, how does it compare? I'm still on the fence with which one to get. Thanks.


----------



## Paulie

MorneW said:


> Do any of you guys have a Bellus? If you do, how does it compare? I'm still on the fence with which one to get. Thanks.



I have both and here my thoughts:

Bellus: Pros
Good flavour
Well built tank
Looks very nice
the vape is good!

cons:
IT can leak
AFC ring to loose for me.
Takes time to build and fit in big coils
Airflow is good but not great
I have tried better tanks

Aroma Pros
Easy to build 2 post design and tuck in wick
This is a very easy tank to build and it takes you quick also
very well built product
The airflow is massive and vapes exactly like a dripper
The flavour very good

Cons:
Looks : some people wont like the AFC rings
It guzzles juice
The drip tip could be better ie rifle effect or atleast look nice.


So if i had to choose i would go for the aromamizer hand down cause the vape is very good!
These are my thoughts and i hope i can help.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## MetalGearX

Hi Gents. Got mine this morning. Six Wraps 3mm ID wicked with Cotton Bacon V2. Not to tightly. Works like a dream. OHM 0.27 at 39.8 watts 3.2 Volts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba

Paulie said:


> I have both and here my thoughts:
> 
> IT can leak
> AFC ring to loose for me.


@Paulie I have been vaping my Bellus since Sunday evening, no leaking whatsoever. It's wicked same as my Goblin mini, thin amount of cotton going down juice channels. My AFC is if anything too tight, maybe you have a clone of a clone

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## MorneW

@Paulie Thanks for the info bud, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

capetocuba said:


> @Paulie I have been vaping my Bellus since Sunday evening, no leaking whatsoever. It's wicked same as my Goblin mini, thin amount of cotton going down juice channels. My AFC is if anything too tight, maybe you have a clone of a clone



Ive heard of others leaking so far mine hasnt but yeah my afc is a loose goose hehehe but it is a good tank still i just prefer the Aromamiser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Paulie said:


> Ive heard of others leaking so far mine hasnt but yeah my afc is a loose goose hehehe but it is a good tank still i just prefer the Aromamiser.


I can't comment personally on the Aromamizer as haven't vaped one. Get mine tomorrow


----------



## Paulie

capetocuba said:


> I can't comment personally on the Aromamizer as haven't vaped one. Get mine tomorrow



Sweet bud! Let us know what you think


----------



## capetocuba

Paulie said:


> Sweet bud! Let us know what you think


Been chomping at the bit for past month, when I saw it first appear, can't wait. Don't think I will use the rubber AFC ring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW

@capetocuba Please do. I will be waiting in anticipation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW

Watch this space..by the time I have decided there will be no stock in ZA.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

MorneW said:


> Watch this space..by the time I have decided there will be no stock in ZA.


Yeah, that I know as @KieranD brought in a large qty and does not have many left. He told me this morning when I ordered.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

MorneW said:


> Watch this space..by the time I have decided there will be no stock in ZA.



I did hear from a birdy that stock levels are low


----------



## MorneW

sigh. And I already spent most of my vape budget on vtc mini for my better half, so can only buy one


----------



## Paulie

MorneW said:


> sigh. And I already spent most of my vape budget on vtc mini for my better half, so can only buy one



Kieran from Vape Cartel sells both why not give him a call and ask

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

So far the flavour is better for me on the Bellus but the clouds are bigger on the Aromamizer... but I'm still playing... plus the Bellus is micro coils 28g which is what I'm used to... and the Aromamizer is 24g and 2,5mm coils which is way out of my comfort zone but I am winning! Just easier if you get both! 

I must say that being able to rewick without draining the whole tank is a real win for me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MorneW

@Rob Fisher thanks for that. I love my billows exactly for that reason, but thought it's time to try some thing else as well. Tried the Goliath but still prefer the billow, maybe that's why i'm so drawn to the bellus, almost sounds like billow. lol.


----------



## Rob Fisher

MorneW said:


> @Rob Fisher thanks for that. I love my billows exactly for that reason, but thought it's time to try some thing else as well. Tried the Goliath but still prefer the billow, maybe that's why i'm so drawn to the bellus, almost sounds like billow. lol.



I hear you... I hated the Goliath... and the Billow 2 rocks. I will continue to pay for a day or two before sating which is better flavour wise.


----------



## th1rte3n

@MorneW Rip Trippers just posted a vid about the Bellus RTA, he compares it to the Aromamizer. Explains the difference between the two, pros, cons, ect..

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MorneW

@th1rte3n thanks for that. will check it out.


----------



## KieranD

Fear not  A second even bigger order is on route!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Paulie said:


> I have both and here my thoughts:
> 
> Bellus: Pros
> Good flavour
> Well built tank
> Looks very nice
> the vape is good!
> 
> cons:
> IT can leak
> AFC ring to loose for me.
> Takes time to build and fit in big coils
> Airflow is good but not great
> I have tried better tanks
> 
> Aroma Pros
> Easy to build 2 post design and tuck in wick
> This is a very easy tank to build and it takes you quick also
> very well built product
> The airflow is massive and vapes exactly like a dripper
> The flavour very good
> 
> Cons:
> Looks : some people wont like the AFC rings
> It guzzles juice
> The drip tip could be better ie rifle effect or atleast look nice.
> 
> 
> So if i had to choose i would go for the aromamizer hand down cause the vape is very good!
> These are my thoughts and i hope i can help.



Awesome post @Paulie !!
side by side quick comparisons like that add huge value

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Marvellous effort @Rob Fisher 
Plenty coiling. Even with coat hanger (ish) wire
Glad your Aroma is aromamizing!
Interested to hear how it goes over the next few days. 
Thanks for all the posts and pics. The one of you in the newspaper was classic! He he

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For me it's all about the flavour and the functionality is secondary... and both tanks have settled in and producing great flavour! Functionally the Aromamizer wins... I think the Bellus looks better... the rubber airflow thing on the Aromamizer isn't too kewl... but the big win on the Aromamizer for me is the ability to change wicks without having to empty the tank. But if I'm honest I think the flavour on the Bellus probably wins for me... The Aromamizer certainly needs bigger coils and failed miserably when I built micro coils on it and the Bellus was just fine with dual micro coils... I just need to now try the Bellus with 24g wire and 2,5mm coils. 

But both are winners.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW

Ok, and compared to your billow v2?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> For me it's all about the flavour and the functionality is secondary... and both tanks have settled in and producing great flavour! Functionally the Aromamizer wins... I think the Bellus looks better... the rubber airflow thing on the Aromamizer isn't too kewl... but the big win on the Aromamizer for me is the ability to change wicks without having to empty the tank. But if I'm honest I think the flavour on the Bellus probably wins for me... The Aromamizer certainly needs bigger coils and failed miserably when I built micro coils on it and the Bellus was just fine with dual micro coils... I just need to now try the Bellus with 24g wire and 2,5mm coils.
> 
> But both are winners.


You don't have to dump the juice on the bellus when you change wicks or coils. Just unscrew the bottom ring and pop the base out with the tank upside down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MorneW said:


> Ok, and compared to your billow v2?



I still like the Billow 2 as well... Hard for me to really choose between the three tanks because I don't really use tanks anymore and just get them because I just love testing new goodies and watching developments. If you force me to choose one before I have fully tested them then I choose the Bellus.


----------



## DougP

I had Billow V2 and got Bellus today..
Bellus in my opinion outshines the Billow by a country mile with regards to flavour and build dec size.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

And and and ....
the top fill capability makes such a difference

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MorneW

Seems like fate pushed me towards the Bellus. Picking it up tomorrow. Will let you guys know what my experience is with it. Thanks for all the info you guys rock


----------



## huffnpuff

MetalGearX said:


> Hi Gents. Got mine this morning. Six Wraps 3mm ID wicked with Cotton Bacon V2. Not to tightly. Works like a dream. OHM 0.27 at 39.8 watts 3.2 Volts.


3mm fits in nicely. Did mine in 3mm 26g UD Clapton 6 wraps ( But I think 5 will be best) with CBv2 coming in at a nice 0.46 Ohm. Going like a boeing first time. Love my big verticals!

I notice you guys are wicking from the top down? Something I picked up on the way to easily wick verticals from the bottom up via a loop. Take +- 20cm's kanthal or mono fishing line, thinner the better, fold in half and feed to ends from the bottom or the loop from the top. Then take a strip of cotton that about the right width and a minimum of at least half the density you want it to be. Stretching it a bit in the middle will taper it a bit to make the initial chambering easier. Take the strip and put it halfway into the loop and then pull the loop leads from the top, essentially threading the wick through till you get the density you're looking for. This way you'll have more tail to work with (so you only need to cut, fluff and tuck, like you would a horizontal), eliminate finger twirling and finicky tweezer work.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Paulie

Just built mine with verticals and its even better  

24G Nicrome 6wraps @65watts and its a lovely delcious warm vape just like you get out a good dripper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiralSequence

Picking up mine today. Thanks @huffnpuff for the tip on the wicking. I was wondering how one wicks vertical coils. Should be an experience coming from a subtank mini. Will have to stock up on some more juice.


----------



## Paulie

huffnpuff said:


> 3mm fits in nicely. Did mine in 3mm 26g UD Clapton 6 wraps ( But I think 5 will be best) with CBv2 coming in at a nice 0.46 Ohm. Going like a boeing first time. Love my big verticals!
> 
> I notice you guys are wicking from the top down? Something I picked up on the way to easily wick verticals from the bottom up via a loop. Take +- 20cm's kanthal or mono fishing line, thinner the better, fold in half and feed to ends from the bottom or the loop from the top. Then take a strip of cotton that about the right width and a minimum of at least half the density you want it to be. Stretching it a bit in the middle will taper it a bit to make the initial chambering easier. Take the strip and put it halfway into the loop and then pull the loop leads from the top, essentially threading the wick through till you get the density you're looking for. This way you'll have more tail to work with (so you only need to cut, fluff and tuck, like you would a horizontal), eliminate finger twirling and finicky tweezer work.



Great idea for wicking for me it was quicker and easier to take the coils out when you finished alignment and making them loot pretty and heat up correctly and then wick them the reinstall lol but what you did there is very clever!


----------



## capetocuba

Ok, haven't read above from today, went with standard coil for me in a tank. 7 wrap 24g kanthal 3mm ID, running at 0.4 ohms. Vaping at 70W with rubber band *OFF*! Wow this is as close to dripping I have come with a tank. Do I like it ... *NO* ... *I LOVE it*!!! 
BTW my coil is horizontal, prefer to have more wick in contact with the juice coming up from the bottom.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

capetocuba said:


> Ok, haven't read above from today, went with standard coil for me in a tank. 7 wrap 24g kanthal 3mm ID, running at 0.4 ohms. Vaping at 70W with rubber band *OFF*! Wow this is as close to dripping I have come with a tank. Do I like it ... *NO* ... *I LOVE it*!!!
> BTW my coil is horizontal, prefer to have more wick in contact with the juice coming up from the bottom.



Imagine where tanks will be in a few months time shoo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

Paulie said:


> Imagine where tanks will be in a few months time shoo


Coil building never been my strength, so waiting on @iPWN aka GOAT to build me a vertical. He wants to test drive mine so will only let him if he builds me a dual vertical

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

capetocuba said:


> Coil building never been my strength, so waiting on @iPWN aka GOAT to build me a vertical. He wants to test drive mine so will only let him if he builds me a dual vertical



Building verticals on the velocity style deck is easy im sure he will show you


----------



## capetocuba

Paulie said:


> Building verticals on the velocity style deck is easy im sure he will show you


Only problem is I have to put his pink lead on and take him out of the meadow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## skola

Does anyone else have an issue with the airflow holes not lining up with the coils? I know there's two holes that basically face the coil posts, but the other two that I assume should line up with the coils aren't. 
In one day I've tried probably 5 different builds, all have resulted in a below par vaping experience. Only took note of the air flow position in relation to the coil issue now. Perhaps that is whats causing the lack of flavour?


----------



## eviltoy

Mine seems to be inline with it. But I get shitty flavour


----------



## skola

eviltoy said:


> Mine seems to be inline with it. But I get shitty flavour


lol I'm glad that I'm not alone.. Tried everything suggested here, no luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis

pictures of your builds guys , it helps us to help you ..add details of ohms and what you are fireing at ..


----------



## Pixstar

skola said:


> Does anyone else have an issue with the airflow holes not lining up with the coils? I know there's two holes that basically face the coil posts, but the other two that I assume should line up with the coils aren't.
> In on differentresulted in a below note of the airelation to the coil issue now. Perhaps that is whats


Hey @skola just curious, which size you get?


----------



## skola

Rowan Francis said:


> pictures of your builds guys , it helps us to help you ..add details of ohms and what you are fireing at ..


Can't send you pics of my past builds but they are as follows:
1. Dual Vertical Claptons, 26/32G Kanthal, 7 Wraps, 3mm ID, 0.44 Ohms.
2. Dual Horizontal Claptons, 26/32G Kanthal, 7 wraps, 3mm ID, 0.46 Ohms.
3. Dual Horizontal Spaced 26G Kanthal, 7 wraps, 2.5mm ID, 0.41 Ohms.
4. Dual Vertical 24G Kanthal, 6 Wraps, 2.5mm ID, can't remember the resistance.
5. Current Build - Dual Horizontal 24G Kanthal, 6 wraps, 2.5mm ID, 0.26 Ohms.
All wicked with Jap Org Cotton.
Vaping between 50W-70W. No dry hits, cotton was nicely saturated when I looked.
Flavor is muted on all builds, clouds are plenty. Will send a pic of my current build soon...

Edit: Current Build Pics


----------



## skola

Pixstar said:


> Hey @skola just curious, which size you get?


Hey @Pixstar, it's the 3ml version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

skola said:


> Hey @Pixstar, it's the 3ml version.


So, I'm guessing your favourite at this very moment is still the Goblin Mini? Lol ...If only that tank had a better filling method....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## skola

Pixstar said:


> So, I'm guessing your favourite at this very moment is still the Goblin Mini? Lol ...If only that tank had a better filling method....


You got that right!!! Still the best for me personally. Size wise and everything..
Yeah wish the filling was more convenient. But that's the only con, and I've gotten used to it. There's always a screwdriver in the car for refills. lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I have been vaping on the Bellus with dual micro coils 28g (0.53Ω) at 20 watts and on the Aromamizer with dual 2,5mm coils 24g (0.34Ω) at 40 watts since yesterday and I still think the flavour is slighlty better in the Bellus and the vape is very smooth... the Aromamizer set up has a brief warm up few nanoseconds and when it's firing fully is also pretty damn good... in fact they are very close to call... they are both outstanding tanks. The Aromamizer does produce bigger clouds.

I also rewicked my Billow 2 and that too is a pretty great tank as well!

Maybe I need to try the Goblin Mini again as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Heckers

How much bigger is the Bellus than the Goblin mini?
The Bellus sounds amazing but i just dont know if its worth the extra size, i hate big setups.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Heckers said:


> How much bigger is the Bellus than the Goblin mini?
> The Bellus sounds amazing but i just dont know if its worth the extra size, i hate big setups.



It's a lot bigger than the Goblin Mini... I'll take a picture later when I get back to my Vape Cave.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

@Heckers similar to the Zeph in size


----------



## Heckers

Sir Vape said:


> @Heckers similar to the Zeph in size



Haha thanks but i have never seen a Zeph


----------



## Heckers

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a lot bigger than the Goblin Mini... I'll take a picture later when I get back to my Vape Cave.



Sigh, if only they made a Goblin mini with the top filling method like the Bellus, that bottom screw makes me apprehensive

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Goblin Mini Height: 28.6mm (exclude drip tip & 510 thread)

Bellus Height: 45.5 mm(without drip tip & 510 thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre

And the height of the Aromamizer 3ml - anyone please?


----------



## Heckers

Aromamizer Height : 45.1mm (short) or 55.6mm (tall)
I assume thats the 3ml and 6ml version

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

Heckers said:


> Aromamizer Height : 45.1mm (short) or 55.6mm (tall)
> I assume thats the 3ml and 6ml version


That's quite a bit taller than the Goblin with same capacity.


----------



## Pixstar

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a lot bigger than the Goblin Mini... I'll take a picture later when I get back to my Vape Cave.


Please do when you get a chance, maybe include the Aromamizer too if you don't mind. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiralSequence

I got mine earlier today. Man what a tank. I am getting serious flavour and vapour out of it. I am running 3mm id 24ga kanthal vertical coils. It's clocking in at 0.31 ohms and vaping at 45W. It's a dream. No leaks no dry hits so far. It's starts toasting a bit at 75w but that might be down to wicking.

Only gripe I have is my holes also don't line up with the coils. I give it a quarter of a turn back to line it up and it's purring along. I read on e-cigarette forum that someone sanded the base or top section down a bit for a nice tight line up. Will give that a go in the near future.

Happy camper with this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX

@skola you must lower your coils to halfway between the post. So bring them down to half way. there sitting too high. and from the top view bring them inwards closer to the posts as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

MetalGearX said:


> @skola you must lower your coils to halfway between the post. So bring them down to half way. there sitting too high. and from the top view bring them inwards closer to the posts as well.


Thanks for the Advice @MetalGearX.. On each of my 5 builds I've repositioned the coils lower, higher and to the middle.. I've played around with this thing quite abit in one day come to think of it. I'll try moving them inwards as suggested, haven't tried that. 
I'm just grateful that I didn't need to toss the juice out every time I recoiled..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skola

SpiralSequence said:


> I got mine earlier today. Man what a tank. I am getting serious flavour and vapour out of it. I am running 3mm id 24ga kanthal vertical coils. It's clocking in at 0.31 ohms and vaping at 45W. It's a dream. No leaks no dry hits so far. It's starts toasting a bit at 75w but that might be down to wicking.
> 
> Only gripe I have is my holes also don't line up with the coils. I give it a quarter of a turn back to line it up and it's purring along. I read on e-cigarette forum that someone sanded the base or top section down a bit for a nice tight line up. Will give that a go in the near future.
> 
> Happy camper with this one.



Since I noticed the lining up of the air flow holes I've also loosened the tank abit to get the coils to line up. 
Can you please provide the link to the thread where they mention about sanding down the base/top.
Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis

Here is my first build. 24g 3.5mm coming to 0.34 ohms. This thing is brilliant.


----------



## SpiralSequence

skola said:


> Since I noticed the lining up of the air flow holes I've also loosened the tank abit to get the coils to line up.
> Can you please provide the link to the thread where they mention about sanding down the base/top.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/aromamizer-rdta-by-steam-crave.687100/page-67


3rd post on the page. Couldn't find the original. Hope it helps. Just need some smooth water paper and sand it 2 strokes and check it. Rinse and repeat.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SpiralSequence

Pic of my current build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

SpiralSequence said:


> https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/aromamizer-rdta-by-steam-crave.687100/page-67
> 
> 
> 3rd post on the page. Couldn't find the original. Hope it helps. Just need some smooth water paper and sand it 2 strokes and check it. Rinse and repeat.


Thanks a lot bud!! Much appreciated.. Will read through it before I give it a shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here is a pic of the tanks next to each other!
Goblin Mini, Aromamizer, Bellus and Billow 2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## groovyvaperman

Rob Fisher said:


> Here is a pic of the tanks next to each other!
> Goblin Mini, Aromamizer, Bellus and Billow 2.
> View attachment 38003


Some major FOMO.... Enjoy skipper

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

And this is the size comparison to the 3ml version.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jakey

skola said:


> And this is the size comparison to the 3ml version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


those three tanks are my exact setup right now as well. im yet to hit the sweet spot on the aromamizer. but the bellus and gob mini are amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Have the Bellus, Aromamizer (6ml) and Goblin mini also on rotation and comming from subtanks (which i still use for mindless vaping), all I can say is " Goodness, Gratious, Great Plumes of Flavour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mario

Getting mine this morning, sitting by the window waiting for the courier...lol
Anyways the trick to this is to much cotton = *dry hits* to little cotton = *dry hits* (it must be just right).When wicking make sure the the ends of your cotton just about touch the bottom deck.DO NOT STUFF IT DOWN.


you can skip to about 16:20 and he takes a pic of what the wicking should be towards the end

I hope this helps @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

Just re wicked. Loaded band camp. Wound up to 60w. This thing is magic the flavours are way different


----------



## Mario

Mine has arrived a few hours ago thanks @KieranD 

Built a dual vertical Clapton coil @0.40ohms. The trick with vertical coils is after you built and got those coils glowing from the inside out ,is to remove them from the deck (after its cooled down) then feed your cotton through your coils ,cut it to size and assemble back again.

NO DRY HITS and she vapes like a champ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r

Hi guys, so I got this tank today, did a standard build 24g kanthal 7 wraps, and I think my wicking is completely off because I can't stop getting dry hits. Can anyone please post a picture of how I should wick it. Thanks it will be much appreciated.


----------



## skola

Vape_r said:


> Hi guys, so I got this tank today, did a standard build 24g kanthal 7 wraps, and I think my wicking is completely off because I can't stop getting dry hits. Can anyone please post a picture of how I should wick it. Thanks it will be much appreciated.


The tails of the wicks should just be touching the area where the holes are.. No folding of the wick or stuffing.. 
Wicking is quite forgiving on this tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey

skola said:


> Thanks a lot bud!! Much appreciated.. Will read through it before I give it a shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@skola did you manage to get your coils to line up with the airholes bud? only seen now that mine do not line up. tried multiple builds, all with a very very muted, tame vape. really not enjoying this atty yet, tried 3 x vertical builds, 3 x horizontal.


----------



## skola

Jakey said:


> @skola did you manage to get your coils to line up with the airholes bud? only seen now that mine do not line up. tried multiple builds, all with a very very muted, tame vape. really not enjoying this atty yet, tried 3 x vertical builds, 3 x horizontal.


Yip, found a great tip on reddit. No need to sand down any parts. Works great. 
Unscrew the deck from the bottom section. Place the deck section in the tank and line up the coils with the air holes. You can then screw the bottom piece back on. It wont turn the deck in the tank so your coils will remain in line with the airflow. 
Even when you remove the bottom section to refill, the deck will remain in the tank. 

I still get muted flavour after countless builds.. Selling my tank in the Classifieds.


----------



## Jakey

skola said:


> Yip, found a great tip on reddit. No need to sand down any parts. Works great.
> Unscrew the deck from the bottom section. Place the deck section in the tank and line up the coils with the air holes. You can then screw the bottom piece back on. It wont turn the deck in the tank so your coils will remain in line with the airflow.
> Even when you remove the bottom section to refill, the deck will remain in the tank.
> 
> I still get muted flavour after countless builds.. Selling my tank in the Classifieds.


cool. ive tried the builds that i know really well. as well as new ones. its just not happening. this was too expensive for me to just give up on it just yet haha. will give it a little while longer. ive also tried jap cotton, rayon, regular wicking, scottish roll. range of id's from 1.5 to 3mm. guages from 24 - 30. lets see how it pans out thanks man


----------



## skola

Jakey said:


> cool. ive tried the builds that i know really well. as well as new ones. its just not happening. this was too expensive for me to just give up on it just yet haha. will give it a little while longer. ive also tried jap cotton, rayon, regular wicking, scottish roll. range of id's from 1.5 to 3mm. guages from 24 - 30. lets see how it pans out thanks man


Good Luck.. Maybe you'll find a solid build and a solution to this lack of flavour before i sell the tank.. lol. I've given up building anything else in this this tank.


----------



## Jakey

tried that method, is it right that the bottom cap will now not screw down completely


----------



## skola

Jakey said:


> tried that method, is it right that the bottom cap will now not screw down completely


Mine screws down tight like normal.. Well the bottom cap feels tight.


----------



## capetocuba

Mario said:


> When wicking make sure the the ends of your cotton just about touch the bottom deck.DO NOT STUFF IT DOWN.


I have a dual vertical and my wick is well onto the deck. I pull the cotton through from the top to the bottom and then fluff it out. I would say at least 2/3 mm onto the deck. Never had a dry hit. I only used my own intuition from past experience and never watched any video or saw any pictures.

See pic.


----------



## Jakey

skola said:


> Mine screws down tight like normal.. Well the bottom cap feels tight.


Ok so got it to line up and the vape is alot warmer and has loads more flavour than earlier. Only problem is that it was tasting like ass, now its tasting like warm full bodied ass.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Wyvern

Just some pics of how we did my coils and the wicking - not one dry hit in the house. Absolutely love the taste and flavour and everything about this little tank.
Plus it is totaly noob friendly!

This is a SS build that got us to 0.24 and its perfect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Wyvern said:


> Just some pics of how we did my coils and the wicking - not one dry hit in the house. Absolutely love the taste and flavour and everything about this little tank.
> Plus it is totaly noob friendly!
> 
> This is a SS build that got us to 0.24 and its perfect.
> View attachment 41049
> View attachment 41050
> View attachment 41051


I am so impressed at your level of expertise after just 2 months of vaping. The Aromamizer is on my list for as soon as they have a proper air flow control mechanism on there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern

Andre said:


> I am so impressed at your level of expertise after just 2 months of vaping. The Aromamizer is on my list for as soon as they have a proper air flow control mechanism on there.


Heheh thanks @Andre - its because the people here are very helpful and friendly and they teach Nimatek everything which he then teaches me. I have to say tho I am totally in love with this tank and would easily get 2 more for rotation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Andre said:


> I am so impressed at your level of expertise after just 2 months of vaping. The Aromamizer is on my list for as soon as they have a proper air flow control mechanism on there.


I resolved mine and removed the rubber  Looks great now. Airflow for me is perfect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> I resolved mine and removed the rubber  Looks great now. Airflow for me is perfect.


And how do you rate the tank for flavour? Have seen so many conflicting opinions on it. Will a 3.5 mm ID coil fit in there - my idea is dual vertical coils wicked with 4 mm ceramic wicks.


----------



## capetocuba

Andre said:


> And how do you rate the tank for flavour? Have seen so many conflicting opinions on it.


I'm loving the flavour. Have built a dual vertical 24g 6 wraps (I think) 3mm ID. Vaping Fro Yo! 6mg at 80W, very happy. My favourite tank however is the MUTATION X MT RTA as I can vape anywhere between 50 and 90W depending on what juice. The Aromamizer is no 2 followed by the Bellus.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> And how do you rate the tank for flavour? Have seen so many conflicting opinions on it.



For some reason I haven't liked this tank very much... The Bellus is way better for me!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern

I have a feeling its all about your pallet - On the Bellus I was getting just a tiny bit less flavour than on the Aroma. . . I am never without my Aroma

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MorneW

U guys try the Clapton rba on the tfv4 mini yet? Trumps the bellus and I love my bellus?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MorneW

Flavor wise that is


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn

My Build on the Aromamizer, 24/32 AWG Claptons, 2.5mm ID, 5 wraps, result in 0.31 Ohms.
Great flavour and running at 48W

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeDude

acorn said:


> My Build on the Aromamizer, 24/32 AWG Claptons, 2.5mm ID, 5 wraps, result in 0.31 Ohms.
> Great flavour and running at 48W
> View attachment 41350



Good choice on trimming the wicks right above the coils, I always forget and it tends to gunk up there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nimatek

I think I will try that tomorrow with a clapton build as well


----------



## Wyvern

Nimatek said:


> I think I will try that tomorrow with a clapton build as well


For me as well??


----------



## Nimatek

no! My claptons!!!   

*** OFC yours as well!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A

This thread is the* most shown thread in a search for "Bellus"*. Just thought I'd share that interesting observation.

...and then the for sale ads.

... and then a few pages down is the 2 Bellus threads.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nimatek

Well it boils down to preference. My juices rock in the tank/dripper.
Not had a Bellus yet but in all honesty, I am happy with this purchase. 

Ease of build, good flavour and very good clouds as well. 

I know the air band puts a lot of people off, but I find it works really well. It doesn't move accidentally during use or just carrying it around in a bag.

2 holes = great flavour and good clouds
4 holes = great flavour and very cloudy conditions in higher VG juices

If I can get it in black, I'd be even happier


----------



## VapeDude

Aromamizer is amazing. I built my velocity yesterday and the flavour doesn't compare to this tank


----------



## Nimatek

Well it boils down to preference. My juices rock in the tank/dripper.
Not had a Bellus yet but in all honesty, I am happy with this purchase. 

Ease of build, good flavour and very good clouds as well. 

I know the air band puts a lot of people off, but I find it works really well. It doesn't move accidentally during use or just carrying it around in a bag.

2 holes = great flavour and good clouds
4 holes = great flavour and very cloudy conditions in higher VG juices

If I can get it in black, I'd be even happier

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern

I have to admit as well, I have now tested a bellus, cruis (or how ever its spelt) and I will keep my aroma thank you very much, I am actually seriously considering selling my Billow and subtank and get another aroma just because its the only one I keep using.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AlphaDog

Rob Fisher said:


> Everyone is raving about this tank but I'm battling like hell with dry hits! First off I built dual 28g coils at 0,52Ω (Micro Coils 1,5mm) and they were horizontal with Rayon wick... that didn't last long and I went off to see Rips review... he prefers dual vertical which I built at 0,46Ω with 27g kanthal. Wet the wicks and the first couple of vapes were great and it appeared (seeing bubbles) that the juice was flowing fine... but the dry hits came fast and furious... I even tried Native Wicks and that didn't help?
> 
> And only firing at 25 watts?
> 
> Here are my vertical coils...
> View attachment 37896
> View attachment 37897


Sorry for late reply. The vertical coils are not efficient as only one wick end lays in the juice well vs two wick ends when doing horizontal coils. Also don't overfill the tank because this creates an air pocket that prevents thicker juices from moving down into the well. Turn the tank upside down for a few seconds and then revert it to an upright position to try and wiggle out the air pocket if needs be... cheers

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## VapeDude

AlphaDog said:


> Sorry for late reply. The vertical coils are not efficient as only one wick end lays in the juice well vs two wick ends when doing horizontal coils. Also don't overfill the tank because this creates an air pocket that prevents thicker juices from moving down into the well. Turn the tank upside down for a few seconds and then revert it to an upright position to try and wiggle out the air pocket if needs be... cheers


This is nonsense. Im sure anyone thats built vertical coils agrees

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## AlphaDog

VapeDude said:


> This is nonsense. Im sure anyone thats built vertical coils agrees
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I've tried it myself mate. Horizontal coils wick better. Cheers


----------



## Ashley A

VapeDude said:


> This is nonsense. Im sure anyone thats built vertical coils agrees
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Well, vaping on my old trusted Marquis now which happens to be a 1 wick vertical coil only dripper and it's still sucking up juice and providing flavour better than most.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

As requested by @Nimatek, @Wyvern and @Christos, my initial impressions on the Aromamizer. 

I got the 6 ml one arguing that with my vaping style I would probably have a dedicated juice in there, saving me on filling up.

What attracted me to this tank besides the info in this thread, was the possibility of vertical coils where I could use my 4 mm Ceramic wick. And my instinct was that leaking would be less of a plague with the air paths configuration. I did not like the air flow band.

So got mine from @Vapers Corner a few days ago. 

What struck me from the beginning is that this is an easy and simple tank. Take off the bottom part. Coil, wick/wet, fill, screw back in and off you go. For washing the top part is easy to take off. No violence required. No fiddling with difficult to understand juice controls. Even the air flow band, I must admit, is very easy to use and, seeing all the protective vape bands around, really does not look out of place. And, as @Nimatek said above, it does not move around at all. And if you like lots of air flow, take it off completely - as @capetocuba intimated above.

For the 4 mm Ceramic wick I needed 3.5 mm ID coils. They fitted in quite easily. Found the deck easy to work on. Used Kanthal 27 g. Think about 6 wraps per coil to end up at 0.55 ohms (0.58 on the Cuboid). 












Think next time (in about 3 months time with the Ceramic wick) shall use 26 g. The 27 g might be a little light weight for the tank. Probably SS.

The vape. Loaded the Aromamizer with 5p Bowden's Mate, which I vape every day via a bf dripper. Tried different wattages, up to 60 W. No dry hits. Found my preferred spot at around 45 W. Used the 2 hole air band - for my MTL, which was not a problem. Bearing in mind that the coil and wick are still settling, flavour was a bit different, but not bad different. Got a bit more mint than in my drippers. Vaporization is clearly more effective as the 12 mg hits me "hard" (inverted commas for @johan). Need to use 6 mg in the Aromamizer. So far, no leaking, not even moisture anywhere, which is a huge win for me.

This tank meets all my needs/wants. Will keep it.

Does it not look sexy on the Cuboid? Especially with the black accents (screen and air hole band)

Reactions: Like 11 | Informative 1


----------



## Nimatek

Nice Andre! Think I need to investigate this ceramic wicking. Might be worth it for wyvern. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Nimatek said:


> Nice Andre! Think I need to investigate this ceramic wicking. Might be worth it for wyvern.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Export from the USA is prohibited. You need a very good mate there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nimatek

I have one right here ! /looks @ Andre 

Good family friends over there so might be able to make a plan


----------



## Andre

Nimatek said:


> I have one right here ! /looks @ Andre
> 
> Good family friends over there so might be able to make a plan


Lol. Here is the link to the store:
http://store.rbasupplies.com/readyxwick/


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> As requested by @Nimatek, @Wyvern and @Christos, my initial impressions on the Aromamizer.
> 
> I got the 6 ml one arguing that with my vaping style I would probably have a dedicated juice in there, saving me on filling up.
> 
> What attracted me to this tank besides the info in this thread, was the possibility of vertical coils where I could use my 4 mm Ceramic wick. And my instinct was that leaking would be less of a plague with the air paths configuration. I did not like the air flow band.
> 
> So got mine from @Vapers Corner a few days ago.
> 
> What struck me from the beginning is that this is an easy and simple tank. Take off the bottom part. Coil, wick/wet, fill, screw back in and off you go. For washing the top part is easy to take off. No violence required. No fiddling with difficult to understand juice controls. Even the air flow band, I must admit, is very easy to use and, seeing all the protective vape bands around, really does not look out of place. And, as @Nimatek said above, it does not move around at all. And if you like lots of air flow, take it off completely - as @capetocuba intimated above.
> 
> For the 4 mm Ceramic wick I needed 3.5 mm ID coils. They fitted in quite easily. Found the deck easy to work on. Used Kanthal 27 g. Think about 6 wraps per coil to end up at 0.55 ohms (0.58 on the Cuboid).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think next time (in about 3 months time with the Ceramic wick) shall use 26 g. The 27 g might be a little light weight for the tank. Probably SS.
> 
> The vape. Loaded the Aromamizer with 5p Bowden's Mate, which I vape every day via a bf dripper. Tried different wattages, up to 60 W. No dry hits. Found my preferred spot at around 45 W. Used the 2 hole air band - for my MTL, which was not a problem. Bearing in mind that the coil and wick are still settling, flavour was a bit different, but not bad different. Got a bit more mint than in my drippers. Vaporization is clearly more effective as the 12 mg hits me "hard" (inverted commas for @johan). Need to use 6 mg in the Aromamizer. So far, no leaking, not even moisture anywhere, which is a huge win for me.
> 
> This tank meets all my needs/wants. Will keep it.
> 
> Does it not look sexy on the Cuboid? Especially with the black accents (screen and air hole band)


Thanks for that. I was concerned about the flavour being muted. 
I find that there are definately big changes in flavour when the wattage goes to 60W and up as opposed to a cold but extremely flavourful vape in the reo.
So the difference for me is cold vape vs warm to hot. I find desert vapes are rather good when they are a little warm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wyvern

Thanks @Andre. I am happy to hear that you like the tank. I envy you the ceramic wick tho. I am struggling with loads of dry hits with the cotton bacon in the vertical build. To the extent that I want to go back to horizontal. And now my FOMO is in overdrive. I want that cuboid! 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Super write up @Andre. Thanks. Very interesting. 

If it passes an @Andre Bowdens Mate test then it's good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

Wyvern said:


> Thanks @Andre. I am happy to hear that you like the tank. I envy you the ceramic wick tho. I am struggling with loads of dry hits with the cotton bacon in the vertical build. To the extent that I want to go back to horizontal. And now my FOMO is in overdrive. I want that cuboid!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Please take a pic of your build with wick. I have had dual 24g Kanthal 3.0mm ID using Japanese cotton and have never even had one dry hit.

Here's a picture of my setup.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern

capetocuba said:


> Please take a pic of your build with wick. I have had dual 24g Kanthal 3.0mm ID using Japanese cotton and have never even had one dry hit.




I think the difference is I use cotton bacon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Wyvern said:


> I think the difference is I use cotton bacon



Cotton bacon should not make any difference. Your coil ID looks like 2 or 2.5mm? I see you wick from under the coil then over the top of other then down. I wick individually, from top to bottom, fluff out the bottom with a thin flat screwdriver. My cotton looks like there is a lot more than yours?


----------



## Wyvern

I wicked both from top down, just cut the cotton afterwards so that there was a lot of it to pay with on both sides. That was 2,5mm and I honestly couldnt get more cotton in there, it started compressing the coils when I pulled the cotton through, and I could pick up the mod just by hanging onto the cotton. I fluffed like a madwoman and the cotton was overflowing the space at the bottom. I just need to learn to take better pictures  That is done with SS wire since its the only one I can vape on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A

Wyvern said:


> ... That is done with SS wire since its the only one I can vape on.



Can I ask why please?


----------



## Wyvern

Ashley A said:


> Can I ask why please?


I have found I taste metal on all other wires. Claptons and Kanthal is second on the list to use, but I still taste a little metal on that. SS gives me the cleanest taste

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Titanium, 26 AWG, 8 wraps @ 3.0 mm ID at 0.23 ohm. Wicked top-to-bottom with Jap Cotton, very thick wick and wick-bed on the bottom. Works wonders in TC!

My favourite -keep-pulling-out-other-builds build on the Aromamizer.


----------



## capetocuba

Ezekiel said:


> Titanium, 26 AWG, 8 wraps @ 3.0 mm ID at 0.23 ohm. Wicked top-to-bottom with Jap Cotton, very thick wick and wick-bed on the bottom. Works wonders in TC!
> 
> My favourite -keep-pulling-out-other-builds build on the Aromamizer.
> View attachment 43463


Nice setup! I have been looking at my StealthVape 26g Titanium for the past 4 months ... been to lazy to try ... you got me on it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

I received my Mizer today! Build two claptons in there and vaping at 90 watts with no dry hits. Vertical coils and Swiss Roll is the way to go in this tank. Flavor is amazing and making big plums!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rossouw

VapeSnow said:


> I received my Mizer today! Build two claptons in there and vaping at 90 watts with no dry hits. Vertical coils and Swiss Roll is the way to go in this tank. Flavor is amazing and making big plums!!


where did you get that drip tip?


----------



## VapeSnow

Rossouw said:


> where did you get that drip tip?


Vapecartel sells it and its amazing. Can chain vape at 90watts and drip tip never gets hot.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rossouw

VapeSnow said:


> Vapecartel sells it and its amazing. Can chain vape at 90watts and drip tip never gets hot.


Will definitely need to get one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossouw

So Steamcrave released a limited edition Aromamiser, eliminating the nipple on the top cap, allowing you to use any drip tip, also included in the package is the 3ml and 6ml top caps.

http://shop.steamcrave.com/aromamizer-rdta-limited_p0914.html

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Andre

Rossouw said:


> So Steamcrave released a limited edition Aromamiser, eliminating the nipple on the top cap, allowing you to use any drip tip, also included in the package is the 3ml and 6ml top caps.
> 
> http://shop.steamcrave.com/aromamizer-rdta-limited_p0914.html


Noooo, the temptation!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Comfort Vape

Must say I prefer the older version which can fit my own drip tip as well, making the "mouth piece and chimney longer " for cooler vape (not that this tank needs it). The extra cap is nice.


----------



## Christos

My favorite thing about this tank is the fact that it doesn't leak! 
My favourite build so far is twisted SS single coil in the centre of the two posts.
I'm really supprised at how little cotton it needs down there.

Also having a 3ml and 6ml tank with no top nipple is well overkill for me. 
I don't see the practicality in having both configurations as the 3ml top cap would be in the cuboard. 
I personally like the standard drip tip and nipple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comfort Vape

Can you maybe post a photo of your build please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Comfort Vape said:


> Can you maybe post a photo of your build please!


Sure thing. Just waiting for junior to pass out and I need to refill anyways.


----------



## Christos

Comfort Vape said:


> Can you maybe post a photo of your build please!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nimatek

What size diameter is that 1.5mm?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Nimatek said:


> What size diameter is that 1.5mm?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


3mm ID.


----------



## Comfort Vape

Great idea as I mostly use single coil builds

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nimatek

Hmmm wait sorry I was thinking of the crius. That deck is too small to fit it like that. 

I did a horizontal single Clapton in the aromamizer once. Think the vertical is a better choice. Will test it! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Comfort Vape said:


> Great idea as I mostly use single coil builds


I was expecting it to make the posts and the atty real hot. It doesn't. 
Then again its vaped in temp protection mode so power cuts out at 260 degrees celcius.

The flavour for me is better than the dual coil that I tried and it makes clouds for days. 
I suspect that the atty is going to get damn hot in watt mode.


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Okay so while @Wyvern is trying to help me im also going to post here because this is a train smash.

Got my roma yesterday.
built it. vaped it. hated it.
Clouds are good but the flavor is piss poor.

Try coils high, coils low. Scottish Roll, soft wick.
These are 3mm 24awg.
Cant hit above 48W or i get burnt. The wicks are cut to lie just on deck without folding.
The vape taste almost completely flavorless and "grainy" like eating a pear....


----------



## Christos

GlacieredPyro said:


> Okay so while @Wyvern is trying to help me im also going to post here because this is a train smash.
> 
> Got my roma yesterday.
> built it. vaped it. hated it.
> Clouds are good but the flavor is piss poor.
> 
> Try coils high, coils low. Scottish Roll, soft wick.
> These are 3mm 24awg.
> Cant hit above 48W or i get burnt. The wicks are cut to lie just on deck without folding.
> The vape taste almost completely flavorless and "grainy" like eating a pear....
> 
> View attachment 43797
> View attachment 43798
> View attachment 43799


Try vertical coils and also try less cotton. I.e just enough to touch the base.
Don't force it into the base. It should feel like there is not enough cotton down there like your logic tells you it's going to flood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Thanks for the notes.

I'll try thin the cotton.
Vertical however is just not for me, I don't have the patience for it because I suck at coil building.


----------



## Comfort Vape

I had mine for a week build single coil on that deck, dry hits first 3 times then I spread the wick touching the bottom and juice hole out to have more "coverage" at the bottom. My coil is very high so do not think that will make a difference. Think the trick is in the wicking to the bottom and spreading it out at the bottom as much as possible? Been vaping full time on it since then without any problem. My second one (black) is on the way. Good luck, maybe somebody with longer usage on tank than me can help here.


----------



## Comfort Vape

Forgot to mention, that is with a single horizontal coil


----------



## VapeDude

GlacieredPyro said:


> Thanks for the notes.
> 
> I'll try thin the cotton.
> Vertical however is just not for me, I don't have the patience for it because I suck at coil building.



Vertical coils are the exact amount of effort as horizontal, just the wicking is slightly more difficult


----------



## Christos

GlacieredPyro said:


> Thanks for the notes.
> 
> I'll try thin the cotton.
> Vertical however is just not for me, I don't have the patience for it because I suck at coil building.


Your coiling looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Comfort Vape

Comfort Vape said:


> Forgot to mention, that is with a single horizontal coil


. The wick on one side goes straight down then in across the bottom on the deck at coil side. The other wick goes straight down touching the deck directly beneath then through the two poles to the side without coil spreading at the bottom.


----------



## Comfort Vape

Not so pretty but works for me at 1.7Ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Am I doing something wrong ?

I did a Kanthal build on Aromamizer deck - vertical build, as per specs below. But I get a resistance of 0.32 on my VTC Mini. I don't have a problem with this, but if I had gone for 0.2 build on the steam calculator, I am sure the resistance would have been so low that I could cause serious damage to the battery. Any advice ?


----------



## Christos

WARMACHINE said:


> Am I doing something wrong ?
> 
> I did a Kanthal build on Aromamizer deck - vertical build, as per specs below. But I get a resistance of 0.32 on my VTC Mini. I don't have a problem with this, but if I had gone for 0.2 build on the steam calculator, I am sure the resistance would have been so low that I could cause serious damage to the battery. Any advice ?
> 
> View attachment 44972


After dry burning your resistance will increase. Maybe to .4 ohms
Perhaps use 26 AWG. 

What battery are you using in the vtc mini?


----------



## WARMACHINE

Christos said:


> After dry burning your resistance will increase. Maybe to .4 ohms
> Perhaps use 26 AWG.
> 
> What battery are you using in the vtc mini?



I am using the LG IMR 3000mAh 3.7v


----------



## Christos

WARMACHINE said:


> I am using the LG IMR 3000mAh 3.7v


Looks safe against moochs guide. 

Dry burn it and report back on the resistance.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Christos said:


> Looks safe against moochs guide.
> 
> Dry burn it and report back on the resistance.



I did dry burn, last nite when I built it. And the resistance did increase from 0.29 to 0.32.

I am just concerned that the calculator build of 0.5 is dropping so low


----------



## WARMACHINE

Just to clarify, I built a dual coil with 6 wraps per coil.


----------



## Christos

WARMACHINE said:


> I did dry burn, last nite when I built it. And the resistance did increase from 0.29 to 0.32.
> 
> I am just concerned that the calculator build of 0.5 is dropping so low


Try decreasing the length of the legs in the calc. 

In another note I don't use the calc for the same reasons you are concerned. It's more of a guideline.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

WARMACHINE said:


> Just to clarify, I built a dual coil with 6 wraps per coil.


Wait a moment. Each of your coils must be 11/10 wraps to get to around 0.5 ohms - as the calculator says.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Wyvern

This is why it takes me 8 or 9 wraps in SS316L 26g x 2 coils to get 0.03ohm. 

You need to remember duel coil halves your resistance...


----------



## Ezekiel

Andre said:


> Wait a moment. Each of your coils must be 11/10 wraps to get to around 0.5 ohms - as the calculator says.






At least you're build was decently accurate with 6 wraps = 0.32 ohm...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Clapton dual verticals in the Aromamizer. Prebuild coils courtesy of @Vaperite South Africa. Wicked with 2.7 mm ceramic wicks at 0.39 ohms. Loving Witchers Brew Blackbird at 50 W on the Cuboid.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> Clapton dual verticals in the Aromamizer. Prebuild coils courtesy of @Vaperite South Africa. Wicked with 2.7 mm ceramic wicks at 0.39 ohms. Loving Witchers Brew Blackbird at 50 W on the Cuboid.


How are you finding the claptons? 
Last time I used claptons I had such a mild increase in flavour that I never used them again.


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> How are you finding the claptons?
> Last time I used claptons I had such a mild increase in flavour that I never used them again.


With the prebuild coils it is so easy. Would never have built my own. Quite impressed with the flavour. On par for me with the OL 16 BF on a Reo, but far more thirsty and the nic get to you quickly. And at 50 W the ramp up time becomes irrelevant. Pushed it to 60 W and still wicks perfectly - impressed with the ceramic's abilities in this regard.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> With the prebuild coils it is so easy. Would never have built my own. Quite impressed with the flavour. On par for me with the OL 16 BF on a Reo, but far more thirsty and the nic get to you quickly. And at 50 W the ramp up time becomes irrelevant. Pushed it to 60 W and still wicks perfectly - impressed with the ceramic's abilities in this regard.


I have a roll of clapton wire. Just need to coil it. My aromamizer had been washed and waiting to get rewicked. I'll try recoil with claptons and report back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> With the prebuild coils it is so easy. Would never have built my own. Quite impressed with the flavour. On par for me with the OL 16 BF on a Reo, but far more thirsty and the nic get to you quickly. And at 50 W the ramp up time becomes irrelevant. Pushed it to 60 W and still wicks perfectly - impressed with the ceramic's abilities in this regard.


I have no idea what clapton wire this is. I threw the packaging away. All I know it's it was UD.

7 wraps
3mm ID 
Dual coil
0.5 ohms
Cotton bacon v2
Currently on 50W from 40W and I'm slowly going up as the wick "matures"

Oh my word. Nicotine at 3mg makes my chest feel heavy. 
Flavour is good. 
Ramp up time initially is about a second slow. 
Ramp down time is also slow. 
Not too fond of the excessive heat the claptons produce. 
I find the fruit notes enhance or rather more prominent. I'm vaping a diy mix with strawberry and vanilla bean ice cream. 
I'll have to re assess in the morning because I've had a few bourbons. 

In contrast in vaping at 12W on a 0.8 ohm build in the goblin mini on a mini volt - same juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern

I agree with the heat that the claptons create is the only drawback for me. But I do love the flavour from them


----------



## Christos

Wyvern said:


> I agree with the heat that the claptons create is the only drawback for me. But I do love the flavour from them


This is definately a first thing in the morning vape! 
Loving the nic buzz. 
Not loving the high juice consumption and high battery drain and high heat. 
Going to try use this in the mornings for the next few tanks and other devices during the day. 

I get comparable flavour from twisted SS single coil builds.

Already gone through 12 ml of juice in like 2 hours 
If wifey wakes up she won't be able to see where she is going because the bedroom looks like a night club with an over-enthusiastic smoke machine operator.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern

Bwahahahahahaha I know the feeling dude, Im vaping all the juices I wasnt sure of  I discovered that I actually LOVE berry nade Dammit @Mike . . . . Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Christos

Wyvern said:


> Bwahahahahahaha I know the feeling dude, Im vaping all the juices I wasnt sure of  I discovered that I actually LOVE berry nade Dammit @Mike . . . . Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


I'm filling my cart with all the concentrate I want to make my ADV plus some new stuff. 
Then I'll unpack it and only take what I need

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Hahahah fortunately my funds are depleted. So I have to behave 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Already gone through 12 ml of juice in like 2 hours


Blame the Bourbon!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> Blame the Bourbon!


Sadly it wasn't the bourbon. Went through 18ml in the aromamizer this afternoon.

Decided to try the bourbon theory again this evening and I haven't touched the aromamizer.
I've been playing with Ni 200 and the flavour from that is somewhat better than the aromamizer ( in a different tank) and the chest his it also quite good with 3mg Nic.

Im preferring the Ni 200 because I can setup my vape to my desired heat level i.e warm to hot for dessert vapes and cooler for fruits.

Ill try a dual Ni 200 build in the aromamizer probably later today but I suspect I will probably have to settle with a single coil because currently 3 mm ID 11 wraps gives me 0.07 Ohms.


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Sadly it wasn't the bourbon. Went through 18ml in the aromamizer this afternoon.
> 
> Decided to try the bourbon theory again this evening and I haven't touched the aromamizer.
> I've been playing with Ni 200 and the flavour from that is somewhat better than the aromamizer ( in a different tank) and the chest his it also quite good with 3mg Nic.
> 
> Im preferring the Ni 200 because I can setup my vape to my desired heat level i.e warm to hot for dessert vapes and cooler for fruits.
> 
> Ill try a dual Ni 200 build in the aromamizer probably later today but I suspect I will probably have to settle with a single coil because currently 3 mm ID 11 wraps gives me 0.07 Ohms.


No doubt the Aromamizer is thirsty from my point of reference. I have never gone through 6 ml of Blackbird that fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

I got a wider bore dip tip for my RDTA, the airflow is amazing but the spit back can be quite hectic on big lung hits. Any suggestions on what kind of builds can minimize this ?


----------



## Christos

WARMACHINE said:


> I got a wider bore dip tip for my RDTA, the airflow is amazing but the spit back can be quite hectic on big lung hits. Any suggestions on what kind of builds can minimize this ?


Dual coil SS didn't give me spitback. 

Claptons on the other hand even shoot forth hot balls of juice out the airhole!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Christos said:


> Dual coil SS didn't give me spitback.
> 
> Claptons on the other hand even shoot forth hot balls of juice out the airhole!


Interesting, my 0.3 Kanthal build is giving me spit back, I have a SS deck, I will check once pitstopping is done.


----------



## Christos

WARMACHINE said:


> Interesting, my 0.3 Kanthal build is giving me spit back, I have a SS deck, I will check once pitstopping is done.


I'm just thinking, SS I use in temp protection mode and kanthal in straight power mode. 
This is the most likely indicator for the serious spitback. 
Woke my wife up in bed because a hot laser ball of spitback hit her in the neck


----------



## VapeDude

My current build of 6 wrap 22g kanthal dual verical coils reading in at 0.19 ohms is prob the best build ive done in the aromamizer

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

VapeDude said:


> My current build of 6 wrap 22g kanthal dual verical coils reading in at 0.19 ohms is prob the best build ive done in the aromamizer
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


 WOW, that is some seriously thick cable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude

WARMACHINE said:


> WOW, that is some seriously thick cable



Actually fits in there quite nicely - That's what she said

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Dual Ni 200 coils. 
10 wraps
3mm ID 
0.06 ohms.
Seems to be decent with no spitback and nice flavour. 
Currently it's waiting to be used tomorrow when I leave home.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dexter

Slightly off topic, but I've just found a solution to the pesky vape band issue. I normally use the two hole band, but it's a real pain in my side having to constantly check it and clean it.. So I found a simple solution in my toolbox. I found a 2,8 mm o-ring, cut off a 3mm section, put it into the holes at the posts, trimmed it neatly, and voila! No more band!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dexter

Here's a pic

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## valdero

Yep much easier, no more adjusting the vape band. Also drilled out he remaining airholes to 3.5mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Are u all doing vertical coils or horizontal


----------



## valdero

Personally prefer horizontal. Vertical gives me a dry vape at high watts, ok for mtl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dexter

Nightwalker said:


> Are u all doing vertical coils or horizontal


Vertical gives better airflow and more build space in the deck..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dexter

Question for those using vertical coils on the Aromamizer..
How do you avoid the top of your wicks getting gunked up by the chimney?
I've pushed my coils down as far as I can go without battling with the wicking, but after a few drags they look like this..


----------



## WARMACHINE

Dexter said:


> View attachment 47161
> Question for those using vertical coils on the Aromamizer..
> How do you avoid the top of your wicks getting gunked up by the chimney?
> I've pushed my coils down as far as I can go without battling with the wicking, but after a few drags they look like this..


WOW, that is weird. I only run verts on my Aromamizers, and I don't get any of that. What are your vaping settings on the mod ?


----------



## Dexter

WARMACHINE said:


> WOW, that is weird. I only run verts on my Aromamizers, and I don't get any of that. What are your vaping settings on the mod ?


0,3 ohms running at 45watts


----------



## Wyvern

Mine does the same, it does depend on the juice tho, deserts and coffees are the culprits for me. Menthol and fruits doesnt do that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ezekiel

I agree with @Wyvern - some juices clog your coils quicker, and it is more noticeable in verticals. I have found anything with citric acid to do so as well.

That said, my problem mostly went away for my types of juices when I started cleaning my wire with alcohol before installing... might help!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dexter

I generally stuck to the dessert type flavours. The only time I've had this issue before is if any part of the wick is touching the chimney. Seems like the juice forms some sort of concentrate after it's been vaporised and that's the culprit..
Going to try angling my coils slightly inward at the top, that might clear the tops.


----------



## stevie g

All the discussions I have read online about verts in the Aro say that the tops do get gunky and that's just the nature of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SpiralSequence

Hi guys. I am still on the hunt for a replacement deck. I got one from fasttech that took 2 months to get here and was bent where you screw it into the base. 

I would love to buy one locally if possible so if anybody have a spare deck lying around or know of a local suppliers who stocks them it will be great. Will save me going the fasttech route again. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern

Sprint said:


> All the discussions I have read online about verts in the Aro say that the tops do get gunky and that's just the nature of it.


I trimmed mine to about 1mm above the coil, I see it stays cleaner


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Hi there fellow vapers 

I need some help. Got my Aromamiser yesterday and the wicking is giving me some issues for dry hits after about 20 or so toots. I lifted the coils up in line the the air holes. Have the wicks touching the deck on the juice holes. Oh using a single coil SS 8 wrap 2.5 mm ID at 0.46 ohms. Please have a look at the pics and advise me what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Dexter

I've found that with anything that's not twisted or clapton the wicking needs to be a bit thinner, otherwise it burns.
How long are your wicks?
I cut mine level with the outer edge, fluff them out quite a bit to thin them, and then gently lay them over the holes. Don't pack them down too tight..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Dexter said:


> I've found that with anything that's not twisted or clapton the wicking needs to be a bit thinner, otherwise it burns.
> How long are your wicks?
> I cut mine level with the outer edge, fluff them out quite a bit to thin them, and then gently lay them over the holes. Don't pack them down too tight..


Maybe I'm not fluffing out the wicks enough but they on the deck over the juice holes so maybe I need a thinner wick


----------



## Dexter

Smoky Jordan said:


> Maybe I'm not fluffing out the wicks enough but they on the deck over the juice holes so maybe I need a thinner wick


Thinner on the outside, and not too snug with those coils


----------



## Nimatek

The secret to the aromamizer with vertical or horizontal is to make sure the ends covering the juice channels are fluffy. If you use too much cotton or you just pack it down, it tends to be ok for a few hits then it doesn't collect juice efficiently any more. 

So just play with the thickness at the ends and make sure it stays fluffy. Works like a dream even at 80w.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Nimatek said:


> The secret to the aromamizer with vertical or horizontal is to make sure the ends covering the juice channels are fluffy. If you use too much cotton or you just pack it down, it tends to be ok for a few hits then it doesn't collect juice efficiently any more.
> 
> So just play with the thickness at the ends and make sure it stays fluffy. Works like a dream even at 80w.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Great... trimmed them a little earlier and so far it seems to be better... will have to wait and see now


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Finally after a few days of trying different wicking lots of leaking, I have finally got it right ideal build is definitely the vertical dual coils SS 11 wraps 3mg ID at 0.36 ohms. So yummy now on Mr Hardwicks Smackaroon

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Didn't like using a standard Driptip after coming off the Goblin mini with a chuff style cap. 

So I hijacked the lathe at the office and slapped this one out quick. 

Nothing fancy, but feels and vapes so much better! 












I call it my Top Hat. Ha ha.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Nico_gti

Hi everyone,

In need of assistance if possible.
I've had my Evic mini and aromamizer for a few days now.
I installed two rofvape prebuilt coils that came it at 0.48 ohms and rewicked with jap cotton.
I started getting spitback (do not have the original anti spitback drip tip).
I have rewicked it twice trying to stop this issue and still no luck, i tend to vape at between 25W - 35W.
Can any one assist on this.
Thanks.


----------



## Mario

Nico_gti said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> In need of assistance if possible.
> I've had my Evic mini and aromamizer for a few days now.
> I installed two rofvape prebuilt coils that came it at 0.48 ohms and rewicked with jap cotton.
> I started getting spitback (do not have the original anti spitback drip tip).
> I have rewicked it twice trying to stop this issue and still no luck, i tend to vape at between 25W - 35W.
> Can any one assist on this.
> Thanks.



Vertical builds does tend to do that or at least with me..lol. Try trimming off more wick on top and push out the coils as far as you can towards the outer deck.If that dont work best to do horizontal builds.

Peace!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nico_gti

Mario said:


> Vertical builds does tend to do that or at least with me..lol. Try trimming off more wick on top and push out the coils as far as you can towards the outer deck.If that dont work best to do horizontal builds.
> 
> Peace!!


Thanks @Mario will give that a go.


----------



## Mario

Nico_gti said:


> Thanks @Mario will give that a go.



No problem ..let me know the outcome


----------



## Effjh

Nico_gti said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> In need of assistance if possible.
> I've had my Evic mini and aromamizer for a few days now.
> I installed two rofvape prebuilt coils that came it at 0.48 ohms and rewicked with jap cotton.
> I started getting spitback (do not have the original anti spitback drip tip).
> I have rewicked it twice trying to stop this issue and still no luck, i tend to vape at between 25W - 35W.
> Can any one assist on this.
> Thanks.


In my experience, you always get a bit more spitback using Clapton's. Try normal single strand Kanthal or SS.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AlphaDog

I have found that in the aromamizer v1, 2.5mm horizontal coils work better. Verticals are great, i just prefer horizontal... In my experience, spitback is usually caused by the coils not heating up fast enough and/or the cotton wicks being too loose in the coils.

So first try increasing the wattage and if that fails id say rebuild and fit horizontal coils with the wicks nice and snug. Good luck!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nico_gti

Hi Guys, just a quick report back.
I've stuck to the vertical build and trimmed the top of the wicks slightly and this has helped with the spitback issue.
I will be trying a horizontal build this weekend just to check if there is any difference in taste and vapor, unfortunately i havent built any coils but i did get a pack of the rofvape pre-built claptons so i'll attempt it with those.
I see my wicks turn brown and start getting gunked up rather easily and i'm guessing this is because of the 'desserty' juice i'm using.


----------



## Tom

hmm...just read the last few posts. got the Supreme for about 2 months now, and have yet to have any issue with it. No dry hits, even at 120W. Which I do seldom, usually just 80-90W...but never less. No leaking or coil drowning either.
But....what I saw in the last couple of pics is.....way too little cotton. I leave 2 tails app. 15mm long, and fold those under the coil. These will overlap underneath. Then I squash those down a bit, clearing the coils. Voila....works. Every time. On 0,50 SS horizontal coils, 3mm diameter.

That way the Supreme 7ml has become my favourite tank. Just ordered the mini. Lets see if its still the same...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

